# Mixing Micro and Macro Nutrients



## Eugine Thomas (3 May 2015)

Is there a way to mix these two types of fertalisers together so that I can just dose everything all in one go (aquarium plant food uk, micro and macro)? I bought them to do a high-tech tank but I have decided to stay low-tech; would love to keep things as simple as possible: add ferts once a fortnight with my water-change. Can this be done and how much should I dose (110l tank)? Each tube recommends 5ml per 50l, 3 times a week; I was thinking of adding 10-12ml of each, once a _fortnight_ (hopefully together, somehow?). 

Thanks,


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 May 2015)

yes
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------

